# Intake fan in a 5.25 bay (warning - graphics)



## gymenii

Nice job! (_I see some room for a few zip ties, but thats just me being me_)

I mounted a 120mm in my front bay as well, but it doesn't look this good. And because its set back in the case you can't even see it. I may need to put of few led fans in my case for my next fan upgrade


----------



## Nethermir

im currently doing the same thing! im cutting the foam that came with my videocards and make a nice snuggly spot for a fan.


----------



## JorundJ

Nice ehume!

I did the same about a week ago when I realized that I didn't use my optical drive for over half a year.
Zip'tied a 14-AP there and got it as close as possible to the front panel. It doesn't suck as much air in as the 140mm below it but still my load temps dropped a nice 2-4 c.

Gonna try get some of that foam! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## allikat

One tip, softer foam absorbs fan vibrations better, and will not have the strength needed to distort the fan frame. If the foam pushes in the side of the frame enough, it'll make lots of noise, or even block the fan from turning. Less of a problem with the stiffer (and more brittle) clear plastics usually tho.


----------



## chinesethunda

im thinking about doing something like this with my phantom case, i think i have some foam laying around that i might be able to use


----------



## iCrap

I just did a full rebuild / air cooling revamp of my PC. And i did the SAME thing








I can post a pic later on, but its very simmilar.


----------



## Senator

That's really well done man. I have a 120mm suspended by twist ties in the back of my top cage lol. Foam seems like a much better option. Off to amazon I go.


----------



## DaJinx

That's a nice job there, I added a fan to the available bay space as well only ghetto style, lol! I used twist ties without the foam and use some extra window screen to slow down the dust intake. It seems to work rather well so far.


----------



## iCrap

Here's mine


----------



## ehume

You and I did precisely the same thing!

. . . except you need some stuffing around the edges of your fan to prevent recirculation. I'm going to tape up the sides of my 5.25 cage . . .


----------



## iCrap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13816495*
> You and I did precisely the same thing!
> 
> . . . except you need some stuffing around the edges of your fan to prevent recirculation. I'm going to tape up the sides of my 5.25 cage . . .


Yep. I think im going to stuff some foam around it, like that first picture.


----------



## hxcnero

nice. that is how i have the rad to my H50 mounted in my cage.
friction pressure mount FTW!


----------



## blackbalt89

I've had this done with a 140mm fan since I got my NH-D14 in early December.

Didn't have the room to put foam and to be honest it wasn't necessary. The brackets that hold up the 5.25" drives are digging into the fan frame so that it's solid mounted with no foam needed.

Don't mind the Angel in the corner or the mess under my temporary desk, lol.


----------



## SlaveOnDope




----------



## ehume

^ That is just awesome.


----------



## SlaveOnDope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13842928*
> ^ That is just awesome.


Giving you some idea's isn't it:thinking:


----------



## Tigerpaws

Thanks for the great idea, better then cable ties. It's not polystyrene, but i think it might be styrene, its the stuff that comes with liquid cooling some times or the odd thermaltake case. Its plastic air bubles stuff that is white and just hot glued up, and mat black spray, still flexable

Thanks mate


----------



## [\/]Paris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlaveOnDope;13842679*


That's a man's case if ever i saw one.


----------



## themedesign

Its good set up,i always occupie the bottom slots for 140mm the top slots for 120mm fan gets a good amount of pressure in the case


----------



## Nethermir

this is off topic but seeing that aerocool fan, i decided to give it a try. and man, it is awesome! on 7v it runs very quiet and really moves a lot of air. i have been looking for a silent fan that really moves a lot of air, and aerocool is the answer.


----------



## fahmicious

I have my Gelid 14 on the 5.25 bay.. drops my temp around 3C

Attachment 215927


----------



## wompwomp

Is it better to place a 120mm fan in the front or the rear section of the 5.25 bays?

or both? But would that even help nor make a difference?


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wompwomp*


Is it better to place a 120mm fan in the front or the rear section of the 5.25 bays?

or both? But would that even help nor make a difference?


If you can place the fan at the front, do so. A fan at the back will draw air from the sides as well as from the front. I intend to tape up the sides of my 5.25 bay to avoid that when next I mod my rig.


----------



## fahmicious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wompwomp;13961395*
> Is it better to place a 120mm fan in the front or the rear section of the 5.25 bays?
> 
> or both? But would that even help nor make a difference?


I have both, 120mm on the front side, 140 on the back.. it did increase the air flow significantly!


----------



## MexGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13805900*
> Finished unit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I moved it upstairs. Nice and quiet.


Dust will start to build up in that card reader, since air will flow inside by those tiny holes, keep an eye on that.


----------



## a pet rock

Gonna need to do this. I've got some four open bays so that's not a problem. But what's the best way to secure them? Is the foam stuff best, or zip ties? I've got a bunch of velcro, too.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Why not three blowers in three 5.25" bays?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MexGT;13965422*
> Dust will start to build up in that card reader, since air will flow inside by those tiny holes, keep an eye on that.


My thoughts exactly, and I have been keeping my eye on it. I'm pondering modding one of the unused 5.25 bay covers to cover the IO plate when I'm not using it. But first I have to address the side intake fan. I think I've figured out how to get the filter on without having the filter screws clamping on the fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129;13965663*
> Why not three blowers in three 5.25" bays?


Blowers are noisy. I can move a lot more air with less noise using a fan.

And I'm not done. I think I'll mod again this weekend while I'm fan-testing.


----------



## ehume

I decided I was dissatisfied with my 120mm intake fan in the 5.25 bay. I thought, I can do better than this:










So I looked for a 140mm fan that would run quietly and still push a lot of air. This one allegedly pushes 50cfm at 800rpm:










But at 140mm it's 10mm taller than the 130mm space occupied by three 5.25 slots. So I would need access to the top of the 5.25 cage. Hence, up came the top:









Here you can see the 120mm fan under the cross bar. You can also see the CCFL transformer, and where it is normally Velcro'd to the top of the case. And then there is the TR-140 top intake fan. Normally the open spot to its left is covered, and the fan itself has a 140mm filter.

Next, a shot from a different perspective:









You can see the electronics behind the IO panel that takes up the front of one of my four 5.25 slots.

Padded 120mm Shark vs unpadded 140mm Shark:









Note that even with the padding on the 120mm fan, the 140mm fan is taller.

Here's a fit test of the unpadded 140mm fan in the 5.25 bay:









The blinding spots are pieces of masking tape set at the edges of the fan and the inner edges of the 5.25 bay. As one would expect, there is more than 5mm between the fan and each side of the 5.25 cage walls.

First draft of padding the 140mm fan:









Both kinds of strip foam are from a hardware store. The stuff on the side is actually double sticky. It is also dense foam, and resists compression. This did not fit in the 5.25 bay.

Padded 120mm fan on top of the 1st draft of padding of the 140mm fan:









Although they look close in width, the foam on the 120mm fan has much more give than the stuff on the 140mm fan.

Second draft padding on the 140mm fan, this time on top of the 120mm fan:










Yup. Second draft padding allows the 140mm fan to fit in the 5.25 bay:









Note how the top of the 140mm fan is taller than the crossbar. The 120mm fan fit under the crossbar, and needed padding to fill the gap.

140mm Aerocool Shark in place in the 5.25 bay:










Smoke test - no smoke (which is good):










Now all I have to do it put the screws back and my case will be together again.

And it's back upstairs: I'm typing on it now.


----------



## SirWaWa

is there a way to mount a 120mm in three 5.25 drives *internally* like that? (without resorting to zip ties or tape)
is there anything out there thats a little more professional, I'm not talking about those bay fans that puts the fan more towards the outside


----------



## ehume

My 120mm fan and my 140mm fan were/are held in with foam. Because they're obscured by air filters you can't see how they're mounted.


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

cant wait to get home and do this, reppin!


----------



## _02

I have a 120mm in the same spot, but it is part of a 3 drive HDD cage for my RAID drives.

Adding the fan just for airflow is a great idea. I'm sure you could come up with some dampening/mounting ideas to suit any case. I was a little worried about an LED fan on the front of the case making it wasy too l33t looking, but I'm actually ok with it.


----------



## chinesethunda

i could probably fit a 140mm fan in my case and still have lots of room left over, but i didn't feel like buying another fan, so i just reused a blue LED sickleflow. If I took out my cd drive I could stack 2 sicklelfows in my drive bays for massive air intake. Maybe after a while when i deem my cd drive unneeded il take it out and put another fan in


----------



## WALSRU

Works great for H50's too


----------



## SirWaWa

more pics guy more pics


----------



## alwang17

This is exactly what I wanted to do with my HAF. I was thinking of making a wind-tunnel like thing with a 120 or 140 in the front driving air towards my V6GT, which then leads straight to the rear exhaust fan. Currently, I don't think there's any fresh air going directly to the cooler.


----------



## ehume

This is when I had only two slots free:










I had a pair of 80mm fans there. The one you can see is the left hand fan. I don't think a pair of 92mm fans would be very nice: a single fan of larger diameter always moves more air more quietly than a single fan or pair of fans of a smaller diameter. That's why I moved up from 120mm to 140mm.


----------



## SirWaWa

I just put in a scythe 135mm fan
it fits pretty much perfect
it's held in by "force" pushing up against the 5.25 rails in my 800D
a normal 140mm would not fit

it appears I'm getting a 4 degree drop with my cpu and gpu temps @ load
idle is more less the same


----------



## AgentHydra

I've got two 70mm fans running on 5V ziptied into two 5.25" bays in my CM 590.

Don't think it does anything but I've got nothing better to do with the fans


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AgentHydra;14119920*
> I've got two 70mm fans running on 5V ziptied into two 5.25" bays in my CM 590.
> 
> Don't think it does anything but I've got nothing better to do with the fans


That's why I tried my two 80mm fans in there. Their LED's were pretty, though.

I actually bought the fans for their controllers: At $4.99 for fan + controller, I thought it was a great deal. No use for either half now, though.


----------



## MexGT

All of you guys that are interested in a 120mm fan in the 5.25 bays, should consider this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...-019-_-Product

Tht cage even comes with that 120mm fan, not all of us will like the color but hey, its hidden and its another fan anyway ! lol ...

cheers.


----------



## ehume

Nice price on that Xiggy box.

But putting in our own fan is more fun.


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14124670*
> Nice price on that Xiggy box.
> 
> But putting in our own fan is more fun.


Exactly. I believe Mountain Mods already got posted earlier in this same thread but here. It's a 5.25" adapter for 120mm fan mount. I'd much much rather buy this than that xiggy box. Of course, I haven't found a 140mm mount like that, and it's a little bit pricey for what a styrofoam mod can do.


----------



## _02

I had no room, so I used a cage+fan to mount my 3 drive RAID array in the bay.

I wouldn't have bothered a DIY project for that when the elegant solution was $25.

Otherwise, yeah.


----------



## SirWaWa

fan still mounted towards the front
the home made internal method still wins


----------



## DaXxJaPxX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14119385*
> This is when I had only two slots free:


where the hell did u optical drive go then? lol


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaXxJaPxX*


where the hell did u optical drive go then? lol


Back then the ODD was in the third 5.25 slot and the IO panel in the 4th 5.25 slot. I switched them. Now the half-length IO panel is on top of the ODD, which leaves me three slots open behind the IO panel, even though there are only two slots open in front.

Just a better utilization of space.


----------



## rprice06

Just saying xigmatek makes a great HD enclosure for that area and its cheap u could install this and move the drives or just use it behind some mesh drive panels.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817996019&Tpk=xigmatek%20hard%20drive


----------



## Elohim

i got this one and changed the fan...


----------



## superj1977

I did exactly this same thing last year in an NZXT gamma,same way,foam to wedge into place and on top of Dvd drive.

Then bought a Scythe Karma Bay but had to wait 4 weeks as there where none to be bought in Uk,had to import.

Now i just have one cable tied into place in top bays and one lower on front of CM drive cady.

Foam is quite versatile and works well with keeping down the vibrations,good job OP.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Elohim;14206424*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i got this one and changed the fan...


How easy was it to do that?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14208219*
> How easy was it to do that?


With the EX-332B IIRC I had to partially disassemble it to get at the screws holding the fan in place. This may differ.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14208484*
> With the EX-332B IIRC I had to partially disassemble it to get at the screws holding the fan in place. This may differ.


If it's similar that's not so bad.







I'm thinking about trying some foam around a Noctua I have in my 5.25 bay. From what I've read it will help pull in more air than before, right?

Here's a pic for reference. I installed an ODD in the space above the fan.









Kinda off topic but how loud is that DataVac? Does it have different power settings?


----------



## SirWaWa

I have the scythe kama bay plus
the plus mounts are a little different than the non-plus
imo it looks better than the lian li's
very clean and no badging
fitment is 95% perfect
screw holes line up
will not mount in tooless cases
must use screws or some "alternative" method


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14208645*
> If it's similar that's not so bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking about trying some foam around a Noctua I have in my 5.25 bay. From what I've read it will help pull in more air than before, right?


I think so. I didn't really measure . . .
Quote:


> Kinda off topic but how loud is that DataVac? Does it have different power settings?


Dead simple: ON. OFF. You get four gauges of airstream thickness, though.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;14208664*
> I have the scythe kama bay plus
> the plus mounts are a little different than the non-plus
> imo it looks better than the lian li's
> very clean and no badging
> fitment is 95% perfect
> screw holes line up
> will not mount in tooless cases
> must use screws or some "alternative" method


Cool, thanks for the input.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;14208664*
> I have the scythe kama bay plus
> the plus mounts are a little different than the non-plus
> imo it looks better than the lian li's
> very clean and no badging
> fitment is 95% perfect
> screw holes line up
> will not mount in tooless cases
> must use screws or some "alternative" method


I'm glad these are available again.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Dead simple: ON. OFF. You get four gauges of airstream thickness, though.


Thanks for the info. After my last few cans of air are done I'm going DataVac.


----------



## 8-Bit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JorundJ;13809257*
> Nice ehume!
> 
> I did the same about a week ago when I realized that I didn't use my optical drive for over half a year.
> Zip'tied a 14-AP there and got it as close as possible to the front panel. It doesn't suck as much air in as the 140mm below it but still my load temps dropped a nice 2-4 c.
> 
> Gonna try get some of that foam! Thanks for the tip.


Yeah, Frankenstein is covered in Zipties, [He IS a ziptie] I am in the middle of testing out best Airflow with my NZXT Gamma, about to sget a different Heatsink maybe, one that points either Front/Back instead of Down/Up


----------



## Elohim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14208219*
> How easy was it to do that?


you pretty much just need to unscrew it like you would do with your average case fan...

@ehume: another nice thread, good to see/read someone with so much enthusiam for this


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Elohim*


you pretty much just need to unscrew it like you would do with your average case fan...

@ehume: another nice thread, good to see/read someone with so much enthusiam for this










Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## chinesethunda

got a datavac should be in today lol i have a sickleflow in my drive bay, its pretty nice airflow into my case


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


got a datavac should be in today lol i have a sickleflow in my drive bay, its pretty nice airflow into my case


How's the noise level on that fan?


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

So a 140mm fan will work in the front yes? Even with the HAF X?

Thank you, ehume, for putting up with all of my questions.


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Samurai Batgirl*


So a 140mm fan will work in the front yes? Even with the HAF X?

Thank you, ehume, for putting up with all of my questions.










A 140mm fan will fit in all 5.25 bays where there is enough vertical space. Try one in yours. Put it in with your hands first, as a fit test.


----------



## chinesethunda

the datavac is really loud, but since you're only gonna be using it every once in a while, its tolerable. its like a vacuum cleaner. periodic but loud lol


----------



## Rising

Would something like this work well at all?

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2810/hdc-23/Evercool_525_Cross_Flow_System_Fan_-_Revision_2_-_PCAC2.html?tl=g40c18s234


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rising;14578525*
> Would something like this work well at all?
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2810/hdc-23/Evercool_525_Cross_Flow_System_Fan_-_Revision_2_-_PCAC2.html?tl=g40c18s234


That's this:










Noisy, with limited airflow. Basically, the smaller the diameter of your fan or (as here) your blower, the noisier - with less airflow. No thanks.


----------



## LtCheese

I have a question regarding the airflow setup that is suggested. I have moved around the fans in my case (CM 690 II) so that they are about the same as you have mounted. My only exceptions are that I don't have a fan mounted by the HDD cages as a secondary intake yet and I still have a rear 120 with the stock grill. I am wondering if I should remove it or not. My Zalman CNPS 9900 max doesn't move a great deal of air in the way that an ap-15 or another standard 120/140mm fan would in a pull orientation. And since I don't have a true tower style heatsink, I am wondering if removing the rear fan and cutting the grill would be a good idea. Any suggestions?


----------



## ehume

I initially opened out my case to improve case airflow. I did not discover the active exhaust by the pull fan until afterward. If I had a passive heatsink I would have an open rear air portal.

With multiple intake fans I find it hard to believe a single exhaust fan could keep up. And if you leave in the rear grill and you have intake fans, you will get a positive pressure case unless you have an exhaust fan - a high-powered exhaust fan to match the intakes.

At bottom, I don't think what kind of cooler you have makes much of a difference, except at extremes (OTOH, OCNers often do go to extremes).


----------



## LtCheese

I only have one Sickleflow as an exhaust right now. I think I'll pull it out just to see where that gets me. I'm not too keen on hacking up my rear grill but I guess since there's no fan there, it isn't much of a safety issue.

And I appreciate the advice so far, ehume. I have lowered my cpu temperature around 5c across all loads by following your advice. So I will yank the sickleflow and see where that gets me. I may also have to invest in a new heatsink even though I do love my Zalman


----------



## Sheyster

Great idea for a mod! I may do this to my Cosmos this week. I have 3 available 5.25" bays and a molex adapter for the fan. I'll probably use weather stripping instead of the foam though, since I already have some.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster;14583904*
> Great idea for a mod! I may do this to my Cosmos this week. I have 3 available 5.25" bays and a molex adapter for the fan. I'll probably use weather stripping instead of the foam though, since I already have some.


Yup. Weatherstripping is what I use, too. It just happens to be foam. Comes in rolls:


----------



## Rising

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14579531*
> That's this:
> 
> Noisy, with limited airflow. Basically, the smaller the diameter of your fan or (as here) your blower, the noisier - with less airflow. No thanks.


I figured. I couldn't use it anyway. Same reason I can't use a 120mm fan. My case is the X-Clio Wind Tunnel.










http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103011

As you can see, it has a front panel that opens up, so a 120mm fan would be useless, unless I have the panel open all the time when I have it turned on. Unfortunately, that would drive me nuts. There's a vent right above the PSU, and I might be able to mount a 120mm intake fan on there somehow, but the air would blow directly onto the PSU and then bounce off in various directions before getting blown out. I highly doubt it would actually help in any way. Could I be wrong?


----------



## ehume

I just looked at the X-Clio Wind Tunnel on Newegg. Cute. And with 2x250mm fans it might work fairly well and fairly quietly, especially if the case is to your left. Ought to be near silent that way.

Vents at the top to bleed out any heat that tries to accumulate. Nice. There are some Lian Li cases that forget to do that.

You can either stick with your exhaust fan or remove the rear fan and grill. Otherwise, you're Stuck with Stock (tm).


----------



## chinesethunda

hey does anyone know of any local stores that might carry nibblers? I tried walmart but they only have it online. I don't want to order one just yet because I want it now so any ideas? Also the wind tunnel is good an what ehume said would best increase the temp drops. Also testing for yourself is a good way, use ehume's idea of velcro fans to swap them quickly to test the temps yourself quickly and painlessly


----------



## LtCheese

I have a question regard the CM 690 II. I have blocked off the rear top fan position, but should I also block off the side panel fan position above the CPU heatsink?


----------



## a pet rock

Weatherstripping you say? I shall look into that... I still haven't gotten around to trying this (broke, may have over-stepped the computer budget a bit XD) but I've got a 140mm fan exhausting right now. I was thinking I might be able to take one of my top exhausts, add it to the 5.25" drive intake, and then see if that helps with GPU temps.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14586174*
> I have a question regard the CM 690 II. I have blocked off the rear top fan position, but should I also block off the side panel fan position above the CPU heatsink?


It doesn't make any difference in my rig, but test yours: tear a strip of tissue and put it next to that grill. You'll quickly learn if you have net airflow there. Also, you could block it off and compare temps.


----------



## chinesethunda

i just cut the foam from the foamy stuff that came with my case lol
Also for the wind tunnel, you can open the door and put a fan in the drive bay. I have the phantom and it has a door too but I just leave it open and have ait intake


----------



## LocutusH

I have a 120mm fan fixed almost the way in the op, just not foam parts, but LEGO pipes


----------



## Buttnose

Aeroooocoooool?


----------



## chinesethunda

lol i have a sickleflow and it glows blue


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Buttnose;14588691*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aeroooocoooool?


Meh. What can I say? I had one, it has pretty blue LED's, and it is very quiet undervolted - zero clicking and all. When I figured out I could fit a 140mm fan in there I put in my 140mm AeroCool. Again, at 7v it is quiet and does not click. I suppose I could put in a YL D14SL-124B, but my daughter is using ours, and I'm on a no-computer-purchases edict from the wife ATM. I could use the Lian Li fan that came with my daughter's case, but it's POS-ness is why we replaced it with a Yate Loon.

At 7 Volts both AeroCools are nice fans. No complaints here.


----------



## chinesethunda

i have a 140mm fan, should I put it in the drive bays or the bottom front where it was meant to go? the phantom as 2 side fans i guess would do no good as the side fans would probably negate whatever air i pull from the front right? so drive bay would be better idea? also would be less loud I guess


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


i have a 140mm fan, should I put it in the drive bays or the bottom front where it was meant to go? the phantom as 2 side fans i guess would do no good as the side fans would probably negate whatever air i pull from the front right? so drive bay would be better idea? also would be less loud I guess


Depends on whether your side fans are intake or exhaust.


----------



## chinesethunda

well the 2 small side fans are in the front where the hdd cage is and are intake blowing across the hdds, either way it would either push the front intake out the other side or exhaust it i guess wouldn't even allow air to reach the GPU much less the CPU, so probably best in the drive bays,


----------



## xXSebaSXx

This is how I added a 120mm fan as intake to the unused bays on my CM690II Advanced...










The rubber bands isolate any vibrations from the fan for silent operation.


----------



## chinesethunda

that is actually really clever, +rep to you


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;14636537*
> This is how I added a 120mm fan as intake to the unused bays on my CM690II Advanced...


That, my friend, is an awesome setup. Ghetto fab at its finest

+rep


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;14636537*
> This is how I added a 120mm fan as intake to the unused bays on my CM690II Advanced...
> 
> pic
> 
> The rubber bands isolate any vibrations from the fan for silent operation.


Be aware - those rubberbands tend to loose elasticity with time, and break because of the vibration.


----------



## xXSebaSXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14636582*
> that is actually really clever, +rep to you


Thank you Sr...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14636588*
> That, my friend, is an awesome setup. Ghetto fab at its finest
> 
> +rep


Thanks...







I'm a big fan of the ghetto mods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH;14638872*
> Be aware - those rubberbands tend to loose elasticity with time, and break because of the vibration.


These bands are looong... As in they don't even need that much stretching to get to the four corners.... And that fan is a Sharkoon Silent Eagle 120mm; it's not going to shake off the rubber bands any time soon.
If it makes you feel better; I had that setup with a 260CFM San Ace fan (Aluminum Frame -- Much stronger/heavier) in there instead and the rubber bands held without a problem.


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xXSebaSXx;14640750*
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a big fan of the ghetto mods.


That my friend, is innovative







!

Here's what I ended up doing, basically what the OP did. I used the leftover foam that came with my Corsair 750TX PSU and industrial grade velcro to hold it all together. The pictures actually aren't current since I turned the fan over so the wire comes out the other side, and I have my fan controller in the bottom bay now.


----------



## chinesethunda

i would suggest you move it to the front so it only intakes fresh air and not used air from the side of the bays


----------



## meeps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14642212*
> i would suggest you move it to the front so it only intakes fresh air and not used air from the side of the bays


Can't kaze master pro sits in the front of the bottom bay. would if i could! it's really being used to push the air from the top intake towards my ap-15's


----------



## kevindd992002

Did anyone try to fit a TY-140 or any 140mm in 3x5.25" bays of a HAF922 already? Also, for a upper front intake fan, where do I need to install it, in the 1st-3rd bays (from the top), 2nd-4th bays, or 3rd-5th bays of my HAF 922 for an optimal setup?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14669223*
> Did anyone try to fit a TY-140 or any 140mm in 3x5.25" bays of a HAF922 already? Also, for a upper front intake fan, where do I need to install it, in the 1st-3rd bays (from the top), 2nd-4th bays, or 3rd-5th bays of my HAF 922 for an optimal setup?


It depends on where the CPU cooler is located. Ideally, you should be able to draw a straight line from the center of the 5.25 bay fan to the center of the CPU fan.

And regarding the TY-140, I doubt it will fin in three bays. It is a very large fan. One of the largest 140mm fans out there.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LtCheese;14669252*
> It depends on where the CPU cooler is located. Ideally, you should be able to draw a straight line from the center of the 5.25 bay fan to the center of the CPU fan.
> 
> And regarding the TY-140, I doubt it will fin in three bays. It is a very large fan. One of the largest 140mm fans out there.


Got it, thanks.

Which fan is recommended to get for these three bays?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14669270*
> Which fan is recommended to get for these three bays?


Well I have a 120mm Cooler Master Sickle flow in my case right now. I couldn't get my hands on a Yate Loon and I had one sitting in my fan box at home haha. Any 120mm fan should do the job just fine. It isn't so much about super high cfm. IT's more about getting a little extra air heading toward your CPU fan


----------



## kevindd992002

Then I could just use my extra San Ace 9G1212H1011 for that matter?


----------



## LtCheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14669479*
> Then I could just use my extra San Ace 9G1212H1011 for that matter?


That will work just fine


----------



## chinesethunda

lol as long as you have it on a controller, pretty sure it will be super loud at high rpms right in the front of the case lol


----------



## ehume

The only problem with the TY-140 is that abominable flange.

Any 120mm or 140mm fan will go into the 5.25 bay. Because the fan's frame would be vertical it would be fine for a sleeve bearing fan. Just lubricate it first (see item 3 in my sig).

As for which fan, see this review. Also, i looked at some in item 4 of my sig, chapter 1.

The 9G1212H1011 would certainly pull in a lot of air, and it will make a lot of noise too. Try it, though. You might like it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Oh ok. Regarding lubricating the fans, is this only applicable for sleeve bearing fans?


----------



## ehume

I have lubricated ball bearing fans when I could hear the bearings.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ok. Are Coolermaster Storm Force fans sealed or unsealed?


----------



## chinesethunda

what do the bearings sound like?


----------



## Quigleyman73

As others have said, very good job on the fan! I have a Cooler Master HAF X with plenty of extra drive bays and I've been thinking about adding a front intake similar to what you've done - seems like a good idea


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14425439*
> A 140mm fan will fit in all 5.25 bays where there is enough vertical space. Try one in yours. Put it in with your hands first, as a fit test.


and for the love of god, and your fans and fingers, dont do what my brother did and switch it on with his thumb in the way of a 1500 rpm fanblade


----------



## chinesethunda

lol 1500rpm is still low. try 3000rpm or even a 5000rpm >_>


----------



## kevindd992002

What's the difference between using only zipties compared to using foams to install this 5.25" bay intake fan?


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14689483*
> What's the difference between using only zipties compared to using foams to install this 5.25" bay intake fan?


none, it's just preference


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirWaWa;14689656*
> none, it's just preference


But some say that you need to block off the spaces created between the fan and the case (when you suspend the fan in the 5.25 bay) for optimum performance?


----------



## chinesethunda

foam helps with the vibration and noise and imo is sturdier


----------



## kevindd992002

Where do you buy those kind of foams?


----------



## solsamurai

Hardware stores or hobby shops. Some have used weather stripping as well. You can also use the foam from your PSU/GPU box.


----------



## chinesethunda

well I just used the foam that held my case in the box lol


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;13805900*
> I love this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So simple, so elegant. Published here. A 120mm fan in three slots of a 5.25 bay.


Thats my case! Coolermaster 730 Praetorian Black. Interesting because I have done the exact same thing. I even used the black packing foam from computer component packages. What the pic doesn't show is that you can snap the bay filter covers back on after you put a fan in that spot and you have a fully filtered intake. I have a weak 40 cfm fan in there right now, going to replace my two front fans with some 80 cfm Xigmatechs real soon.


----------



## chinesethunda

i have my fan filters in front of my blue sickleflow lol i like it =)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14695252*
> Hardware stores or hobby shops. Some have used weather stripping as well. You can also use the foam from your PSU/GPU box.


What's exactly weather stripping and what do you use to achieve it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14696252*
> well I just used the foam that held my case in the box lol


So any foam will do? I read somewhere in this forum section that the foam shouldn't be squishing too much on the fan since it might distort the shape of the fan because it is made of plastic?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14697608*
> What's exactly weather stripping and what do you use to achieve it?
> 
> So any foam will do? I read somewhere in this forum section that the foam shouldn't be squishing too much on the fan since it might distort the shape of the fan because it is made of plastic?


The foam used for packing computer components in boxes is perfect - it is pretty stiff so it stays in place when cut slightly larger than the opening you are filling, but it wont crush your fan like styrofoam or something rigid like that might.


----------



## chinesethunda

its not super rigid, its hard enough to hold it in place but not squishy enough to be loose


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


its not super rigid, its hard enough to hold it in place but not squishy enough to be loose


Which one?


----------



## Jagged_Steel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kevindd992002*


Which one?


It really does not matter. You just want something that is spongey. Some packing foam is rigid, and some is spongey. Some weatherstrip is fairly dense, and some is spongey. Just use whatever you have basically. I actually have 1 fan blowing onto my southbridge wedged in place inside my case between the bottom of the case and my videocard using styrofoam and it works just fine, if not being pretty. It would be hard to pack foam so tightly as to actually deform a fan chassis.










This is the picture from the OP of this thread. I have this exact same case, and coincidentally I have a fan mounted almost exactly the same way as this- surrounded with packing foam. My install is nowhere near this neat, but it works just fine.


----------



## chinesethunda

yeah, it doesn't really matter what kinda foam as long as it doesn't break into pieces too easily like the hard styrofoam, anything else is fine.


----------



## ehume

OK. When I left off, here is what I had:










Button it up, and this is what my rig looked like:










Dust was getting through that slot and filthifying my pretty 140mm Shark. So I took the remaining 5.25 slot covers and snapped off the retaining tabs:










One is on the case, the other leans against it so you can see how it looks. Now to put it in place:










Ah. Now it looks purty. And when I want to use the front, I pull off the filtered faces.


----------



## CloudX

Looks great!


----------



## chinesethunda

interesting. I'm surprised you could fit the filters on even with the dvd drive


----------



## ehume

Quote:



Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*


interesting. I'm surprised you could fit the filters on even with the dvd drive


I was pleasantly surprised. It is terribly convenient.


----------



## chinesethunda

interesting, i might try that. I finally got my nibbler but it is too big, i might have to get my drill and drill my case in order to start to cut some of it off


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14825858*
> interesting, i might try that. I finally got my nibbler but it is too big, i might have to get my drill and drill my case in order to start to cut some of it off


The nibbler link shows that they anticipate needing to drill (here). But mod as I do (latest was to use the nibbler to get rid of the posts between the backplane slots) I only recommend cutting one's case as a last resort. Hence snapping off the retention tabs of my filtered front slot covers. I was prepared to use a hacksaw or put them on my grinder or take a file to them. But cutting my case is generally the last thing I try. Heh - it was expensive: $20 after MIR.


----------



## chinesethunda

i have a drill, i am trying to cut the grill in the back where my rear exhaust is, regardless of whether I will have a fan there or not, I think it will be more effective if i do. Also I have a spare case where the front grill is all sorts of messed up and have half drilled holes where the air can't get through

do you have any tests of the single tower coolers with push pull or do you still want some tests on those? I could do it


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14834039*
> i have a drill, i am trying to cut the grill in the back where my rear exhaust is, regardless of whether I will have a fan there or not, I think it will be more effective if i do. Also I have a spare case where the front grill is all sorts of messed up and have half drilled holes where the air can't get through
> 
> do you have any tests of the single tower coolers with push pull or do you still want some tests on those? I could do it


Not really. Those Megahalems tests in item 1 of my sig are close enough to testing on a single tower cooler that I'm satisfied. The tests I did on the D14 convinced me that while a three-fan system is complex, a pull fan is only valuable under certain circumstances - not as a general rule.

However, testing your own system is always valuable information for you.


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm i guess testing on the 212+ is always useful, seeing as how popular it is. However I wonder if testing it with a back grill and a fan would affect things. I suppose different cases have different arrrangements for fans. I suppose I can test now and also after I cut my grill, as most people have a back fan. I suppose I will take a day to do some testing. probably help me in my own info gathering too


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14836854*
> hmm i guess testing on the 212+ is always useful, seeing as how popular it is. However I wonder if testing it with a back grill and a fan would affect things. I suppose different cases have different arrrangements for fans. I suppose I can test now and also after I cut my grill, as most people have a back fan. I suppose I will take a day to do some testing. probably help me in my own info gathering too


Let me know. I can point you at some good stuff.


----------



## tizm

Here's my entry:



Difference of 3-4 degrees under load so far. I'm thinking if my top fans were set to intake, it wouldn't impede the air that's being pushed to the SA and I would probably get better temps.

I can hopefully test this next week.


----------



## ehume

Thank you for your entry. It's lovely.


----------



## a pet rock

Holy crap, is that taking up four slots?


----------



## xTank Jones16x

I will take some pictures when I get my new fan in. I have a CM 140mm in right now with some zip ties, no noise at all but there only 1k RPM, 68 CMF.

I will be RMA'ing it when my Aerocool arrives, which is 140mm, 1,500 RPM, 96 CMF. Not sure if the zip ties will still work, it being a much faster fan. Plus I don't want it to far behind the drive bays, so it will still match my 140mm on the bottom.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14905202*
> Holy crap, is that taking up four slots?


It looks like it is. It looks to be a 140mm, and with the added foam, it's taking up 4 slots.


----------



## a pet rock

Well, the TY-140 is really 140x160 but that still seems ginormous in the 5.25" bay.


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14905202*
> Holy crap, is that taking up four slots?


Yep 4 slots not 5. I had to reseat my Silver Arrow so I was playing around with the TY-140 and thought it'd be a good idea to put it in the 5.25 drive bays. It was either that or give up 3 slots and use a 120mm, but realized I probably didn't need all those drive bays anyway.

Plus it's perfectly parallel to the TY-140s on the SA


----------



## chinesethunda

thats pretty sick, but don't you want a fan that has more power to pull through the grills?


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14905202*
> Holy crap, is that taking up four slots?


Yes, TY-140's are that epic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;14906085*
> Well, the TY-140 is really 140x160 but that still seems ginormous in the 5.25" bay.


Yes, its very epic
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14906456*
> thats pretty sick, but don't you want a fan that has more power to pull through the grills?


You might be shocked at the TY-14's airflow capability. I use both of my TY-140's as case fans, going to get more...this is the only fan I will be using in my "upgraded" gaming rig because...yep...you guessed it, they are just that darn epic


----------



## chinesethunda

thats true, I know they are powerful with good power. just too expensive for me to use as case fans lol but good job though


----------



## cs_maan

I did this when I had my CM690. I had the fan a few inches away from the front 5.25" mesh bay covers so it wasn't noisy. Except you guys have done it better by supporting it with foam, I had mine suspended with zippy ties







.


----------



## kevindd992002

I have extra four 5.25" slots in my HAF 922, would the TY140 fit in there?


----------



## Robilar

I just grabbed a Lian Li EX-33N Hard drive cage.

It cost $15, came with a crappy 120mm fan (Which I promptly replaced) and holds 3 hard drives internally.

I just wish it came in black...


----------



## chinesethunda

hmm i guess if you put your hdd there you could free up the bottom, although idk which is a better choice, top airflow to the CPU or bottom airflow to the GPU and case


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar;14910325*
> I just grabbed a Lian Li EX-33N Hard drive cage.
> 
> It cost $15, came with a crappy 120mm fan (Which I promptly replaced) and holds 3 hard drives internally.
> 
> I just wish it came in black...


Take out the sensitive stuff, and just spray paint it black.


----------



## alwang17

ugh I've really wanted to do this for the longest time but I haven't found the time nor a good fan to do it. Starting with that:

How's a noctua for one of these? I wanna create sorta like a wind tunnel by installing a fan in the front, which blows air directly towards my V6GT, which directly blows it to the rear exhaust fan. I'm hoping that'll provide cooler air directly to the heatsink so I'll get lower temps. Comments/suggestions?

Also, would styrofoam work? I've got boxes full of them and hopefully this will put them to good use.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Not sure about the Noctua, as I haven't used one before. I bought just a standard 140mm Coolermaster, which is like 1k RPM, 60 CMF, but I just ordered one of these bad boys (AeroCool). I'm hoping it will be a lot better, which I think it will.

As for the styrofoam, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Just cut it thin enough to fit, make sure your fan fits snug, and the styrofoam isn't touching anything that will heat up to hot (maybe like a fan controller), and you should be good.

I;m personally using just some zip ties on the mounting cage (1 on the cage, and 1 zip tied to the first zip tie, and on the fan), and I have not had any vibrating noise.


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x;14919869*
> Not sure about the Noctua, as I haven't used one before. I bought just a standard 140mm Coolermaster, which is like 1k RPM, 60 CMF, but I just ordered one of these bad boys (AeroCool). I'm hoping it will be a lot better, which I think it will.
> 
> As for the styrofoam, I don't see why it wouldn't work. Just cut it thin enough to fit, make sure your fan fits snug, and the styrofoam isn't touching anything that will heat up to hot (maybe like a fan controller), and you should be good.
> 
> I;m personally using just some zip ties on the mounting cage (1 on the cage, and 1 zip tied to the first zip tie, and on the fan), and I have not had any vibrating noise.


Zip-ties actually seems a lot simpler. I just feel the possibility of vibrating noises is a bit greater, unless you give it a little padding on the sides.

Thanks for the fan controller heads-up, I was planning to get one soon since it's a bit loud for my taste at night.


----------



## cs_maan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14919887*
> Zip-ties actually seems a lot simpler. I just feel the possibility of vibrating noises is a bit greater, unless you give it a little padding on the sides.
> 
> Thanks for the fan controller heads-up, I was planning to get one soon since it's a bit loud for my taste at night.


You won't get vibrations from the zip ties if they're on tight, I never had issues with that. However I had zip ties on all four corners of the fan, it might be different if you use less.


----------



## chinesethunda

Zip ties are good but sometimes there is not always space to tie them. And I would think foam would also help force the air through the fan

Sent from my mind using my fingers


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14923064*
> Sent from my mind using my fingers












+rep


----------



## chinesethunda

lol thanks, finally got tapatalk but thought it was too unoriginal lol. so i might test the single tower cooler sometime soon. how do you think i should go about doing that?

my thinking is something like this
push: run prime
pull: run prime
push/pull: run prime
and then i might toss a few random fan placement temps in there as well like the bottom fan etc

but i would like suggestions of what else to test. I will be using blademasters, although I do have 2 extra set's of the clips if i wanted to test with other fans, but the only other fans i have are medium yates and cm r4s and i don't think they will better than the blademasters.


----------



## ehume

I just got through testing my Blade Masters on my D14. They were quite impressive and didn't add much noise. I'm looking forward to my PWM testing: various fans with a TY-140 in the middle. Four of those tests will involve my Blade Masters.


----------



## chinesethunda

sounds good, so any suggestions to how i could test my 212+? Also what in your opinion is the best set up with the D14? I might be getting one in the future


----------



## kevindd992002

Does the 5.25" intake fan have to be high RPM?


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14930819*
> Does the 5.25" intake fan have to be high RPM?


Doesn't have to. Depends on what you want. Any generic 120 or 140mm fan should do the job, and you can always look for more specific models if you want low-noise, higher static pressure, or higher CFM depending on what you want.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14930883*
> Doesn't have to. Depends on what you want. Any generic 120 or 140mm fan should do the job, and you can always look for more specific models if you want low-noise, higher static pressure, or higher CFM depending on what you want.


But what do I "need" to have for an 5.25" intake fan? High CFM or high static pressure?


----------



## alwang17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14931097*
> But what do I "need" to have for an 5.25" intake fan? High CFM or high static pressure?


Well. All you "need" is a fan. Otherwise, the other is up to you. Static pressure is better for rads so I think for a fan in the 5.25" bays, you'd just need a relatively high CFM fan.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alwang17;14931167*
> Well. All you "need" is a fan. Otherwise, the other is up to you. Static pressure is better for rads so I think for a fan in the 5.25" bays, you'd just need a relatively high CFM fan.


+1. Or you could go with something like the Thermalright TY-140. Decent CFM to noise ratio. I use two on my Silver Arrow and another as a top intake. I plan on getting another to replace a Noctua for the 5.25 bay as well.







Only possible drawback as a case fan would be it's a PWM fan and you need different cables...I use this and it works great!


----------



## Redwoodz

Nice....I did this like over a year ago.
http://www.overclock.net/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/26589/title/beige-box-no-more-21/cat/500


----------



## ehume

For front intake fans I always use the quietest fans I can find because . . . they are right up front.

As for a new heatsink, I recommend living with it for a while.


----------



## SirWaWa

I would use a 140mm fan if u can fit it in there
the one i'm using is a 135mm with standard 140mm mounts


----------



## chinesethunda

I prefer something with a little higher cfm because it has to pull the air through the front mesh

Sent from my brain using my fingers


----------



## JunkoXan

hmm i wanted to do something like this with my CM 912 :V i got plenty of room for it just need to get 7 new fans and a controller... (2 of the fans i'll run via motherboard 5 others via Controller)


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14946650*
> I prefer something with a little higher cfm because it has to pull the air through the front mesh
> 
> Sent from my brain using my fingers


Do you think the TY140 is enough for the job?


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;14949683*
> Do you think the TY140 is enough for the job?


I'm interested in this as well...I've seen others do it and assume at 1300 rpm it should pull some decent air through...


----------



## ehume

The TY-140 has broad blades, which suggests that it should have relatively high static pressure. Perhaps we should ask the one who has the TY-140 set up in the 5.25 bay.


----------



## solsamurai

...or I could buy one and just try it.







Well, when I have the $$$ that is. There's a 4-pin header on my m/b that's right by the 5.25 so I could try different speeds as well. Crap, now I really want to do this!


----------



## CyberDruid

I did one that looks a bit more "factory" for Hoodcom's 690.

http://www.overclock.net/cyberdruidpc/1075512-hoodcoms-690-mod.html#post14348395




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh67WtY7WqQ[/ame[/URL]]

Nice work all the same.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14951486*
> The TY-140 has broad blades, which suggests that it should have relatively high static pressure. Perhaps we should ask the one who has the TY-140 set up in the 5.25 bay.


In my case I have a TY-140 in the front intake fan slot. and it is able to pull plenty of air though the filter/gaurd. I would expect this fan to perform perfect in a 5.25bay, as its the exact same as having a fan in the front fan slot of most case's. There is only one bad thing about the TY's...the colors make me want to puke....


----------



## chinesethunda

its quite enough room for a fan


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14952342*
> In my case I have a TY-140 in the front intake fan slot. and it is able to pull plenty of air though the filter/gaurd. I would expect this fan to perform perfect in a 5.25bay, as its the exact same as having a fan in the front fan slot of most case's. There is only one bad thing about the TY's...the colors make me want to puke....


Behind mesh should hide the colors enough in most cases...I may try to paint the two I have on my SA sometime in the future just for kicks.


----------



## Rick Arter

I have a TY-140 and a HAF 912 planning on trying out placing it in the 5.25 bays. The TY-140 is a great fan and should pull plenty of air through the front bay covers. I wish these fans had standard 140mm mounts as the 120mm mounts and the shape of the frame limit there applications.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rick Arter;14953059*
> I have a TY-140 and a HAF 912 planning on trying out placing it in the 5.25 bays. The TY-140 is a great fan and should pull plenty of air through the front bay covers. I wish these fans had standard 140mm mounts as the 120mm mounts and the shape of the frame limit there applications.


+1. I'm still experimenting with different mounting methods for a TY-140 as top intake in a 140mm fan slot.


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14952342*
> In my case I have a TY-140 in the front intake fan slot. and it is able to pull plenty of air though the filter/gaurd. I would expect this fan to perform perfect in a 5.25bay, as its the exact same as having a fan in the front fan slot of most case's. There is only one bad thing about the TY's...the colors make me want to puke....


LOL the colors are hideous but good thing Haf X has those little mesh clips on the front to hide them.

The first time I added the TY-140 to the 5.25 bays, I left the side panel open and stuck my hand between the CPU cooler and where I placed the fan. It was definitely a lot better than what I expected and like I said before, it shaved off 3-4 degrees on load. Honestly, when I stick my hand in front of the fan over the mesh clips, it even feels like it's pulling in more air than the 200mm below it









Just a heads up if you're going to use it as a case fan, unlike other 120mm or 140mm fans where it's squared off, the TY-140 is a 140mm with 120mm mount. Meaning it's a bit harder to get the foam cut right since one side is bigger than the other.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tizm;14953163*
> LOL the colors are hideous but good thing Haf X has those little mesh clips on the front to hide them.
> 
> The first time I added the TY-140 to the 5.25 bays, I left the side panel open and stuck my hand between the CPU cooler and where I placed the fan. It was definitely a lot better than what I expected and like I said before, it shaved off 3-4 degrees on load. Honestly, when I stick my hand in front of the fan over the mesh clips, it even feels like it's pulling in more air than the 200mm below it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just a heads up if you're going to use it as a case fan, unlike other 120mm or 140mm fans where it's squared off, the TY-140 is a 140mm with 120mm mount. Meaning it's a bit harder to get the foam cut right since one side is bigger than the other*.


Yea, they are very goofy sized fans, 140*160mm with 120mm mounting lol.


----------



## solsamurai

Anyone with dust filters in the case front mesh try removing them for better airflow? Now that I have good positive pressure I was thinking about trying it out.


----------



## tizm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14953306*
> Anyone with dust filters in the case front mesh try removing them for better airflow? Now that I have good positive pressure I was thinking about trying it out.


I know it'll help but I'm not sure if it's worth exposing the horrid colors of my fan. Stupid I know, but since I don't have a positive pressure setup at the moment, it's probably not worth it for me to try just yet.


----------



## solsamurai

In my case I don't think it will expose it that badly. I currently have a similar ugly Noctua in there atm, lol.


----------



## KhaoticKomputing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;14953306*
> Anyone with dust filters in the case front mesh try removing them for better airflow? Now that I have good positive pressure I was thinking about trying it out.


Wouldn't be worth it IMO. all intake fans must be filterd....or the dust bunnys will attack your PC like fat camp kids attack cake!


----------



## chinesethunda

thats what dusters are for lol


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KhaoticKomputing;14954079*
> Wouldn't be worth it IMO. all intake fans must be filterd....or the dust bunnys will attack your PC like fat camp kids attack cake!


That seems more important in a negative pressure situation IMO. It's not that hard for me to remove and reinstall them so for experimenting sake I'll give it a shot, lol.


----------



## Kasaris

Here is an AeroCool Shark 120mm that I put in my front bay.

I drilled some holes in the plastic on the HAF-X bay covers and mounted a 120x38mm fan I had gutted to make a shroud and then attached the 120mm fan to it.

Dropped my temps around 4-5c from what they were under load.


----------



## chinesethunda

looks pretty damn good!


----------



## cloppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;14968787*
> Here is an AeroCool Shark 120mm that I put in my front bay.
> 
> I drilled some holes in the plastic on the HAF-X bay covers and mounted a 120x38mm fan I had gutted to make a shroud and then attached the 120mm fan to it.
> 
> Dropped my temps around 4-5c from what they were under load.


What's the purpose of that shroud?


----------



## Haze_hellivo

Heres mine.
Face plate made form aluminum and acrylic, thermaltake 120mm turbo fan, 120mm filter and fan mounts in 4 5;25 bays. Primed and painted with Krylon H2O black.


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cloppy007;14970218*
> What's the purpose of that shroud?


The normal screw holes didn't line up with anywhere there was plastic on the front face plates, so used the shroud and drilled mounting holes in it rather than the actual fan.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.561127,-83.154568


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kasaris;14968787*
> Here is an AeroCool Shark 120mm that I put in my front bay.
> 
> I drilled some holes in the plastic on the HAF-X bay covers and mounted a 120x38mm fan I had gutted to make a shroud and then attached the 120mm fan to it.
> 
> Dropped my temps around 4-5c from what they were under load.


How do you like the AeroCool Shark? I ordered a 140mm, and it should be here Monday.

I got it to replace my CM 140mm 1k RPM, 60 CMF.


----------



## macca_dj

Just switched mine on ?

View attachment 229341


----------



## chinesethunda

looks good, i was testing my rig today and i have a door to my 5.25" bays, just having that door closed even though the fan is on raised my temps by a good 2-4 degrees


----------



## Kasaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x;14973077*
> How do you like the AeroCool Shark? I ordered a 140mm, and it should be here Monday.
> 
> I got it to replace my CM 140mm 1k RPM, 60 CMF.


I like it, fairly quiet and moves a good amount of air. I have 2 of the 120mm in my HAF-X. One in the 5.25 bays, one in the shroud that blows air across the graphics card, and a 140mm in the rear exhaust. Thinking about taking back the 120mm I have mounted in the 5.25 bays and getting another 140mm to put there instead though.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=42.525824,-83.106285


----------



## matrix2000x2

Is 140mm the max fan size you can fit in two or three 5.25" bays?


----------



## chinesethunda

pretty much yeah


----------



## matrix2000x2

But I saw that it had taken up 4 slots, instead of 3 in a previous post.


----------



## becandl

I did a similar thing with my old Xion case and it actually helped my temps a lot because it blew cold air right into the CPU cooler.


----------



## chinesethunda

it might be in some cases, but if you can make it stick past the third one it might fit.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;14973841*
> Is 140mm the max fan size you can fit in two or three 5.25" bays?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;14973934*
> But I saw that it had taken up 4 slots, instead of 3 in a previous post.


120mm is the max you can fit in (3) 5.25 inch drive bays if you have a bottom on your drive bays, and a DVD drive or something similar in the 4th drive bay right above the 3rd drive bay.

A 140mm fan takes up about (3 n 1/2) 5.25 inch drive bays. A way to get around this is to put your DVD drive/etc on the bottom drive bays, and have the top 3 drive bays free. Then the 140mm fan will fit right in there, if you have some head room inside the case, at the top of your drive bays.

Hope that made sense.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x;14974008*
> 120mm is the max you can fit in (3) 5.25 inch drive bays if you have a bottom on your drive bays, and a DVD drive or something similar in the 4th drive bay right above the 3rd drive bay.
> 
> A 140mm fan takes up about (3 n 1/2) 5.25 inch drive bays. A way to get around this is to put your DVD drive/etc on the bottom drive bays, and have the top 3 drive bays free. Then the 140mm fan will fit right in there, if you have some head room inside the case, at the top of your drive bays.
> 
> Hope that made sense.


Here is a 120mm Shark on a 5.25 bay:










Here is a 140mm Shark in that same 5.25 bay:










Here is a front view. The IO panel is only a half-length device, so the fan fits behind it:










The key is you can see that the top of the fan extends a bit past the top of the 5.25 bay.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Nevermind about the TY-140, what is the best intake fan for 120mm? GT AP14?

Considering the Noctua NF P12


----------



## chinesethunda

honestly any decent fan will do. I say if you are to buy one for cheap, a high speed yate loon is good enough, if you want something with LEDs, sickleflows are good too


----------



## matrix2000x2

Yate Loons are too loud for my taste. 47cfm for 28dba is not acceptable.


----------



## chinesethunda

then you could with some cm r4s


----------



## matrix2000x2

I don't want any LEDs.


----------



## a pet rock

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835103061

Boom. R4 minus the LED.


----------



## SirWaWa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;14974092*
> Here is a 120mm Shark on a 5.25 bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a 140mm Shark in that same 5.25 bay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a front view. The IO panel is only a half-length device, so the fan fits behind it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is you can see that the top of the fan extends a bit past the top of the 5.25 bay.


is that sound dampening foam u got there at the top?
is it effective?


----------



## chinesethunda

iirc he used weather stripping thingies. I just used packing foam and it works great


----------



## a pet rock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;14980368*
> iirc he used weather stripping thingies. I just used packing foam and it works great


I think he's talking about the foam lining the top panel of his case.


----------



## ehume

I put the sound dampening foam in my case back when I was an absolute newbie. Given the amount of openings in the case I doubt the foam on the top does anything. I have some foam on the side panel that I believe reduces vibration. I have a sheet of asphalt-like material which may deaden low frequency vibrations.

Overall, I can't say any of it does a thing. It's just all a relic of things I tried.

Now, in my daughter's rig - a Lian Li CP-7FN - I put some sound deadening foam on both side panels. The case is aluminum (stiffer than steel) and those panels have no openings, so there is no noise path other than the sides themselves. I believe the foam has deadened the vibrations we used to hear.


----------



## VettePilot

I just added a fan to my front bay but it is not a grat install job. mY camera on my phone does not do well in low light. I may try to make some sort of shroud for the fron fan to make it look nicer but that will take more time than I have right now.


----------



## matrix2000x2

I'm thinking of putting a TY-140 in the front of my Raidmax Iceberg. Will it fit with this Silverstone Fan filter/grill? I am assuming since the TY-140 has 120mm mounting holes, it will fit the Silverstone Filter. http://www.directron.com/sstff121b.html That's the filter I am planning on getting. Also another question is will this 5.25" mod work with with my case? By that I mean, I don't want it to look ghetto, like some have foam filling the gaps between the fan and the case.


----------



## kevindd992002

Ehume, velcro or zip ties for a midcase fan?

How do I eliminate unwanted vibrations with that kind of fan?


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15013905*
> Ehume, velcro or zip ties for a midcase fan?
> 
> How do I eliminate unwanted vibrations with that kind of fan?


http://www.overclock.net/computer-cases/1118471-pc-k62-airflow-help.html#post14960425

Go ahead and read my post, it's the bottom 3 lines where I talk about mounting the fan with zip ties.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15013905*
> Ehume, velcro or zip ties for a midcase fan?
> 
> How do I eliminate unwanted vibrations with that kind of fan?


That depends on whether you have a HD cage. If you are sticking it on the side of a HD cage, Velcro is perfect, and it naturally attenuates vibrations.

If the fan will be suspended in mid-air, use a ziptie.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15020583*
> That depends on whether you have a HD cage. If you are sticking it on the side of a HD cage, Velcro is perfect, and it naturally attenuates vibrations.
> 
> If the fan will be suspended in mid-air, use a ziptie.


I actually have an HDD Cage with my HAF922. How would I be able to do it with Velcros? Won't they lose "stickiness" over time as others suggest?


----------



## chinesethunda

velcro doesn't stick. its little hooks so as long as you don't repeatedly pull off the fan every other day then you should be fine. I just used sticky tak. its like silly putty but its blue tak


----------



## matrix2000x2

My post was ignored -__-


----------



## a pet rock

So, again I can't take pictures







but I just put a 140mm fan in my drive bay. Really easy fit with some styrofoam and it's dropped my GPU1 idle temps by about 8C. Since I'm cheap, I just stole it from the top exhaust and moved it to front intake. Now I have three intakes and blocked off the top rear fan as ehume suggested. I also took out two of the PCIe slot grills. So all in all, it's an upgrade for me. Once I get some cash I'm probably just going to buy some R4s and replace all these crappy stock fans.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matrix2000x2;15029396*
> My post was ignored -__-


http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-alu-triple-120-black-anodized-525-baycover-p-649.html

Bam. No "ghetto" mod, 120mm fan mounts. I am not positive that the TY-140 would work with this though. The reason being the TY-140 is 160mm tall and will take up much more than 3 slots, I expect the bay cover will actually cover up a lot of the fan.


----------



## Kasaris

I ended up taking back the AeroCool 120mm to Microcenter and picking up another 140mm instead to mount in the front of my case.

I took an old Plastic 5.25 to 3.5 drive bay converter I had laying around, drilled a couple holes in the front to attach the fan to and secured it in the drive bay. Then I took foam from my power supply box and sealed around the top and edges.

It fit in perfectly just behind the faceplates when I was done.


----------



## ehume

The part of the Velcro I think people worry about is the sticky part. The Velcro stuff holds pretty well.

The sticky part is tenacious. No worries. If you have doubts, just make sure you use wide swaths - bigger than you need to. Then all the sticky part and Velcro-y parts will hold for longer than you will use the computer.


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15031777*
> The part of the Velcro I think people worry about is the sticky part. The Velcro stuff holds pretty well.
> 
> The sticky part is tenacious. No worries. If you have doubts, just make sure you use wide swaths - bigger than you need to. Then all the sticky part and Velcro-y parts will hold for longer than you will use the computer.


Now that's no good news to me. I bought those small square velcros, I think they're about 0.5" x 0.5" approximate in size. Would those do? Or is better to buy the long ones where I will be the one cutting it to my size-liking? A picture of the ones needed to hold the TY14 would be helpful


----------



## ehume

Bigger than 0.5x0.5-inch, IMO.


----------



## kevindd992002

What part of the TY140 should I apply velcro to?


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15033084*
> What part of the TY140 should I apply velcro to?


The entire area of the flanges.

As for which side, that depends on which side you're sticking on the HD cage.


----------



## chinesethunda

how sticky is the velcro? honestly, just go get yourself some sticky tak or silly putty, stick it to the corners of the fan and then to your case. works very well and you don't have to worry about it falling or anything. you can clean the oil residue with alcohol if need be


----------



## willisrocks

As I don't really use my 5.25" bays, I really like the idea of putting something more useful in there. This thread has gotten me excited about doing something with these bays. Out of curiosity, has anyone thought of using or modding a Cooler Master 4 in 3 drive bay for this?


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15033767*
> The entire area of the flanges.
> 
> As for which side, that depends on which side you're sticking on the HD cage.


I can't imagine applying the Velcro in the flanges of the fan. Can you show which specific area in a picture? You can see how the drive bays of the HAF 922 look like here:







. I don't understand how will it stick in that cage if you apply velcro the entire area of the flange? The flange is the side circumference of the fan, right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15034778*
> how sticky is the velcro? honestly, just go get yourself some sticky tak or silly putty, stick it to the corners of the fan and then to your case. works very well and you don't have to worry about it falling or anything. you can clean the oil residue with alcohol if need be


I don't know where to source sticky tack or silly putty in our place. And wouldn't it be a messy solution compared to just using Velcros or zip-ties?


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15035376*
> I can't imagine applying the Velcro in the flanges of the fan. Can you show which specific area in a picture? You can see how the drive bays of the HAF 922 look like here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I don't understand how will it stick in that cage if you apply velcro the entire area of the flange? The flange is the side circumference of the fan, right?
> 
> I don't know where to source sticky tack or silly putty in our place. And wouldn't it be a messy solution compared to just using Velcros or zip-ties?


Why not apply the Velcro in these areas:










That cage looks just fine to use zip ties. I see everyone mentioning Velcro/Styrofoam/etc, but only a handful mentioning zip ties.

They work just as good, and no vibration noise if you do it right.


----------



## kevindd992002

Hmmm, I don't think you got my definition of "mid-case" fan.
By mid-case fan, I mean the fan that would be in the HDD/SSD BAY (the bay below the 5.25" bay that you've encircled with red).


----------



## Colin_MC

In HAF922 I used sth like that, nothing custom/ghetto and it did great:
http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/acc/073/scbk2000_detail.html










I had the older version (not +) and the used one (looked like new) costed me about 10$....


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15029892*
> So, again I can't take pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I just put a 140mm fan in my drive bay. Really easy fit with some styrofoam and it's dropped my GPU1 idle temps by about 8C. Since I'm cheap, I just stole it from the top exhaust and moved it to front intake. Now I have three intakes and blocked off the top rear fan as ehume suggested. I also took out two of the PCIe slot grills. So all in all, it's an upgrade for me. Once I get some cash I'm probably just going to buy some R4s and replace all these crappy stock fans.
> 
> http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-alu-triple-120-black-anodized-525-baycover-p-649.html
> 
> Bam. No "ghetto" mod, 120mm fan mounts. I am not positive that the TY-140 would work with this though. The reason being the TY-140 is 160mm tall and will take up much more than 3 slots, I expect the bay cover will actually cover up a lot of the fan.


So just to be on the safe side, let's assume the TY-140 will not fit in three of the 5.25" bays of my Raidmax Iceberg, What is the next best choice of fans, I'm assuming it would have to be 120mm. How about Scythe GT AP-15? With best cfm/static pressure per dba ratio in mind.


----------



## kevindd992002

So how do you install a mid-case fan in the HDD bay of the HAF922?


----------



## action3500

TR TY-140 fan in Antec P180B front bay. I had an extra 140mm fan and figured why not give it a try. It fits like a glove. There's no space on top/bottom to apply some kind of vibration absorbing material, but so far I did not hear any noises. TY-140's are extremely sensitive to any kind of vibration though, I have 6 of them in case and from time to time one of them starts to rattle.

I also cover up the front bay with covers (enough holes there for air to pass). The fan is hooked up to mobo and set to 60% speed. Lots and lots of air even at 60%, does not come even close to my stock TriCool intake fan that is positioned below it.


----------



## chinesethunda

why would it be messy? toy stores should have silly putty or like stores that sell stationary might have it. its not messy because it doesn't go anywhere, it just stays where you put it


----------



## kevindd992002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda;15043600*
> why would it be messy? toy stores should have silly putty or like stores that sell stationary might have it. its not messy because it doesn't go anywhere, it just stays where you put it


Never used it my life that's why I don't exactly know what is it









Does it stick really well?


----------



## chinesethunda

well the sticky tak that i got sticks really well. its blue and it is usually meant for sticking posters onto the walls and stuff but it claimed that it can hold a 1kg weight lol. but it sticks well and my fan hasn't fallen off yet so yeah i think its pretty good don't know about playdoh though


----------



## a pet rock

Just realized I had a crappy webcam so I can take mediocre pics. The foam is a pretty shoddy job, but I was using a walmart steak knife on styrofoam. It gets the job done so whatevs. It's enough to keep that fan nice and snug.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15044346*
> Just realized I had a crappy webcam so I can take mediocre pics. The foam is a pretty shoddy job, but I was using a walmart steak knife on styrofoam. It gets the job done so whatevs. It's enough to keep that fan nice and snug.


Not crap at all, that actually takes a decent picture.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a pet rock;15044346*
> Just realized I had a crappy webcam so I can take mediocre pics. The foam is a pretty shoddy job, but I was using a walmart steak knife on styrofoam. It gets the job done so whatevs. It's enough to keep that fan nice and snug.


Thanks for posting those pics. Nice reference point for me as I will be changing out a 120 for a 140 soon and didn't think zipties would work with the lack of space around the fan.


----------



## ehume

I love these shots.


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solsamurai;15045259*
> Thanks for posting those pics. Nice reference point for me as I will be changing out a 120 for a 140 soon and didn't think zipties would work with the lack of space around the fan.


I have the same case as him (Lancool K62), and I use a 140mm fan in my top 3 drive bays.

The space is just enough to fit, with zip ties holding it in place.


----------



## chinesethunda

i have enough room to fit a 140mm. just too lazt to switch out my 120mm at the moment haha


----------



## matrix2000x2

hmmmm, seeing those pics, it makes me change my mind about not being able to use the TY-140 in the front bays. From the looks of the pictures, it seems like it only takes 3 slots space. I'm interested in screwing the TY-140 onto http://www.directron.com/sstff121b.html, will that work? since the TY-140 has 120mm mounting holes.


----------



## ehume

That filter has only a 120mm air opening.


----------



## slickwilly

I started off needing room in my midtower for my pump and res. The best spot was occupied by the HDD cage so it had to go.
I used a 3 drive adapter from Mountain mods that mounts to a 120mm fan to store my RAID-0 setup,
I then made a plate from some scrap Aluminum I had at work
To mount the drives and fan in to my 5.25 bays
I never understood why a PC case needed so many 5.25 slots
But now I am glad I have them
I have the fan, 1 opti drive and my fan speed controller mounted in there
No pics as I am on vacation
sent from my EVO shift


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xTank Jones16x;15045967*
> I have the same case as him (Lancool K62), and I use a 140mm fan in my top 3 drive bays.
> 
> The space is just enough to fit, with zip ties holding it in place.


Will try zipties when I have some time in the next couple weeks.


----------



## matrix2000x2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume;15049957*
> That filter has only a 120mm air opening.


So I would be blocking 20mm space of airflow if I attached the 120mm fan filter to the TY-140?


----------



## solsamurai

Yep. It's the reason I haven't used them.


----------



## kevindd992002

I remember ehume telling something that the TY140 has only 120mm of airflow area to suck air into. I'm not sure on this though.


----------



## solsamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kevindd992002;15077947*
> I remember ehume telling something that the TY140 has only 120mm of airflow area to suck air into. I'm not sure on this though.


It has 120mm screw holes but the blades are something like 138mm I believe. I'm at work atm so can't measure just yet.


----------



## ehume

When a 140mm fan is placed over a *square* hole, it actually uses that hole more efficiently than a 120mm fan would - 120mm circle covers only 78% of the square. A fan with only a nominal 120mm size would cover less.

However, when you have a 120mm round hole, it's a 120mm round hole. In such a situation you lose coverage if you put a 140mm fan over it.


----------



## kevindd992002

Can the Scythe Kama Bay square bracket fit a 140mm TY140?


----------



## cre3d

Antec 300 with third fan mod.


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cre3d;15394845*
> Antec 300 with third fan mod.


Exactly what that case needs.


----------



## rrohbeck

Gotta add my pic... The Define XL supports this out of the box


----------



## caffeinescandal

I noticed a lot of you cover up the gap around the fan. Does it improve temps? I have a bunch of those foam things leftover when I installed my A/C.

Pics:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## justanewguy

i only used foam to avoid vibrations. i guess thats the only reason and of course to hold the fans in place.


----------



## solar0987

Question how loud are the 120mm shark fans on full blast?
Sorry to thread crap but i want to order alot of them for my build depending on noise.


----------



## chinesethunda

i just use the foam because its soft and its easy to use to put the fan in


----------



## PProph

Am I ever stoked that this thread got bumped up and into my view. I was going to ask how to do exactly this on my new Corsair 500R. Add to the fact the OP shows his mounting behind a card reader this thread pretty much answers all the questions I had about doing such a mod. CHEERS!


----------



## chinesethunda

good luck, post pics when youre done!


----------



## BBEG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caffeinescandal*
> 
> I noticed a lot of you cover up the gap around the fan. Does it improve temps? I have a bunch of those foam things leftover when I installed my A/C.


The idea is to make sure the fan is pulling in air from outside of the case, not from outside of the 5.25 bay cage _inside_ the case. The 'ideal' solution would be to have an intake fan at the front of the bay pulling air directly from outside the case, through a taped/sealed 5.25 bay, and toward the CPU cooler. As always, testing it in your rig will be the final measure of whether it works or doesn't; it could be nothing, or could drop temps by several degrees. Who knows 'til you try.


----------



## justanewguy

i improved my bay a bit by adding a 2nd fan. first one is sucking air through mesh into the 5.25 cage, the next fan pushes the air directly towards the cpu cooler.

another 2°C drop


----------



## inVain

thanks to this thread....
now I got better temps









zip ties rule !









the view that I love most


----------



## ehume

inVain -- looks good. And you definitely have room for a 140mm fan in the upper bay.

What case?


----------



## inVain

thanks, ehume








now I really happy with my current fans setup, maybe will look for the 140mm later on









I'm currently with the CM 690II advanced


----------



## chinesethunda

looks pretty good


----------



## Nebacanezer

After reading through all 28 pages of this thread, I remembered that I had an 80 mm fan laying around that wasn't doing me any good in a closet. I slapped that puppy in my 5.25 bay and saw about a 1-2C drop in temps. Will post pics when I find the wife's camera.

Gonna grab a 140mm fan as I am sure my HAF 932 will support it. Thanks for the ideas all


----------



## Naota

What kind of foam are you guys using to plug up the sides of the fan? Does it have to be fire ******ant you think?

This is an awesome thread, am going to mount 140 in my bays.


----------



## justanewguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> After reading through all 28 pages of this thread, I remembered that I had an 80 mm fan laying around that wasn't doing me any good in a closet. I slapped that puppy in my 5.25 bay and saw about a 1-2C drop in temps. Will post pics when I find the wife's camera.
> Gonna grab a 140mm fan as I am sure my HAF 932 will support it. Thanks for the ideas all


you can put a 140 in any 5.25 bay cause its always the same size
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Naota*
> 
> What kind of foam are you guys using to plug up the sides of the fan? Does it have to be fire ******ant you think?
> This is an awesome thread, am going to mount 140 in my bays.


just normal soft foam


----------



## K62-RIG

I have a Lancool pc-k62 and I took the 3.5" drive bay from my old Antec 900 and it fits perfect into the pc-k62. attached two fans (1 to each end) and now I have cooling over my graphics cards.

I changed the front 140mm that came with the case for a matching 120mm coz I'm just pedantic


----------



## bongpacks

I actually tried this just today before I found this thread, awesome thread btw. Unfortunately I only had a 80mm exhaust fan from an old computer case I had lying around but it's moving plenty of air and it's not very loud. I used foam board like the kind used to insulate walls in houses http://www.todaysgreenconstruction.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/extruded-polystyrene-insulation.jpg and simplly cut two squares that fit the drive bay opening and cut a hole in both of those for the fan itself and the fan shroud I scavenged from the side panel of the same old computer case. It's not very pretty but it cools my case down by 4C so it's worth it to me until I come across a free 120mm or 140mm to cram in there, I almost wish my old PSU would have conked out so I could scavenge the 140mm out of it lol. I'd take a picture but unfortunately Windows 7 doesn't seem to have a generic driver for my old ass webcam and I'm almost over my bandwidth quota for the month. I'll just say it looks like crap but fortunately my front bezel covers it up and you can't see how bad it looks lol. I'll post pics if /when I get this webcam working


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bongpacks*
> 
> I actually tried this just today before I found this thread, awesome thread btw. Unfortunately I only had a 80mm exhaust fan from an old computer case I had lying around but it's moving plenty of air and it's not very loud. I used foam board like the kind used to insulate walls in houses http://www.todaysgreenconstruction.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/06/extruded-polystyrene-insulation.jpg and simplly cut two squares that fit the drive bay opening and cut a hole in both of those for the fan itself and the fan shroud I scavenged from the side panel of the same old computer case. It's not very pretty but it cools my case down by 4C so it's worth it to me until I come across a free 120mm or 140mm to cram in there, I almost wish my old PSU would have conked out so I could scavenge the 140mm out of it lol. I'd take a picture but unfortunately Windows 7 doesn't seem to have a generic driver for my old ass webcam and I'm almost over my bandwidth quota for the month. I'll just say it looks like crap but fortunately my front bezel covers it up and you can't see how bad it looks lol. I'll post pics if /when I get this webcam working


drool for this idea









pic please


----------



## chinesethunda

bump and pics plox


----------



## bongpacks

I couldn't get that webcam working, sorry guys. I'll post a pic as soon as I can borrow a digital cam from someone. In the meantime I guess I can post a SS of my BIOS temps.



Though I was downloading some torrents and had a browser open at the time of the SS so it wasn't completely idle. At dead idle I hit 13C shortly afterwards.









PS: Air cooled FTW


----------



## Nebacanezer

Wow, sweet looking temps.

You running any type of OC on your 6200? I noticed a pretty sweet temp drop after I added 2 fans to 5.25 bay. One is a 120mm and the other is a 90mm fan. My case temps dropped about 7-8 degrees and my mild OC on my i7 920 dropped about 1-2 degrees. I would say this is a mod that everyone should be looking into.


----------



## Katcilla

Added a second intake fan in front of my GPUs, getting 10 degrees less on idle for both GPUs with the fans at full speed, ~2500RPM each.



I just used cable ties for this job, it was a bit awkward getting my hands in but it works like a dream!


----------



## chinesethunda

looks great!


----------



## bongpacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebacanezer*
> 
> Wow, sweet looking temps.
> You running any type of OC on your 6200? I noticed a pretty sweet temp drop after I added 2 fans to 5.25 bay. One is a 120mm and the other is a 90mm fan. My case temps dropped about 7-8 degrees and my mild OC on my i7 920 dropped about 1-2 degrees. I would say this is a mod that everyone should be looking into.


Nope, stock clocks and voltages...for now.


----------



## ASSEMbler

I just bought a scythe kama bay instead, does it rattle?


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I moved away from hanging the Sharkoon at the top with rubber bands and made cushions for it out of neoprene sheets that I had laying around for insulation.


----------



## bongpacks

As promised, not the best quality picture but you can't ask much from a cellphone camera.


----------



## chinesethunda

what size fan is that? pretty sure you could get a bigger fan and put it in there lol


----------



## bongpacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> what size fan is that? pretty sure you could get a bigger fan and put it in there lol


LOL it's an 80mm, I just went with what I had laying around at the time, theres a long fan shroud on the back side of the foam throwing the air right on my CPU cooler. If you guys have spare fans laying around I'll gladly accept donations but as it stands that's all I've got until someone donates another old/dead computer to me.


----------



## chinesethunda

you should just grab a cheap yate loons, i'd send you some but i don't have them with me


----------



## Kyronn94

Figured that I should try this out now that I have a load of fans lying around.

Mounted it using a few zip and twist ties.
Here are some (not very good) pictures of my 690 II:





Really helps create the 'wind tunnel' effect in my case:



EDIT: The P12 at the top is no longer there.


----------



## chinesethunda

you have way too many noctua fans >_> jelly


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chinesethunda*
> 
> you have way too many noctua fans >_> jelly


This is probably true









I just love the quality feel of a Noctua product.
Definitely worth the price premium in my opinion.


----------



## chinesethunda

I just can't justify buying more fans when i have so many spare ones sitting around ....


----------



## Infinite Jest

I couldn't find any foam in my immediate vicinity so I just used rubber bands which seem to work quite well. Cuts out vibration completely as long as you have the right amount of tension.









In probably going to mount a second one closer to the grilles to pull in fresh air as well (like most of you have done).


----------



## felladium

I did the same thing a few weeks ago. I was actually inspired by this thread. The fan is off-center to better align with the D14 sitting behind it.










The pic is a little old. That 200mm grill no longer exists...


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felladium*
> 
> I did the same thing a few weeks ago. I was actually inspired by this thread. The fan is off-center to better align with the D14 sitting behind it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pic is a little old. That 200mm grill no longer exists...


Looks good. Is the Noctua hidden well with the front panel on? I don't think I could stand to look at a brown fan all day, but that's just me.

I upgraded my 5.25" bay fan, from this crummy Coolermaster 120mm:


To THIS:

I'm getting roughly the same temps as before, at a fraction of the volume, and as a bonus it looks amazing!
Let me know what you think!


----------



## ehume

Ooooh. Pretty.


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ehume*
> 
> Ooooh. Pretty.


Thanks,









I'll be taking better pics tonight and uploading to the Rate My Cables thread, and in those pics you'll be able to see the matching fans in the top of the case.


----------



## langer1972

All i can say is WOW!


----------



## Katcilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *langer1972*
> 
> All i can say is WOW!


Haha, thanks!


----------



## Katcilla

Here are some newer, better pics, showing all 7 Blue Vortex fans:


----------



## firstolast

all those blue vortex fans look sweet!

my dinky h50 rad set up to exhaust out though the bay:










the zipties are not necessary as it's pretty stable already. I just keep them on in case it decides to shift when i move the case around.


----------



## chinesethunda

nice little mod lol


----------



## amd955be5670

Now I want to try something similar.


----------



## Mtom

Ive added a fan to my drive bay today as well.
I dont wanted to ruin my CM690's mean front, so i had the idea, to mount my Kaze Q contoller the opposite way, so i can keep my front intact, neither it mess up my cable management. I just found out, it happend to be a perfect place to support my TY-140 in the drive bay, which now fits there like a champ


----------



## ehume

^ looks nice.


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mtom*


I was wondering, if the HS was oriented horizontally like that, would it be better to use the rear fan as an intake or an exhaust?

I'm exactly having the same case, with same HS orientation.

my side fan is as an intake, while top fans as exhaust...
but the rear fan, I can't decide it just yet


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> I was wondering, if the HS was oriented horizontally like that, would it be better to use the rear fan as an intake or an exhaust?
> I'm exactly having the same case, with same HS orientation.
> my side fan is as an intake, while top fans as exhaust...
> but the rear fan, I can't decide it just yet


That's it! Got to get on my soapbox!. Can't stand it any longer!...

If it was mine I would put the TY-140 in the bottom and raise case so there is 40-50mm clearance under it for good airflow to bottom fans. As it is if the bay fan spins up it's airflow will possibly create turbulence for cooler intake.

Too often when people say "airflow" they are really talking about "airblow".









Airflow = smooth movement of air from point A to point B.

Airblow = fans pushing / pulling air all over but not creating a flow. Hope that makes sense.

Sorry Katcilla but your post/pics are too easy to use as an example here. Please don't take offense. I really do like your work. You just got caught in the wrong place at the wrong time here. I'm off on a bad "airblow" kind of day.







Your pics are a perfect example of "airblow" and perfect placement for me to use as an example.

*Air movement / flow from top front intake to top front exhaust are pulling "airflow" directly across the top of flat cooler intake fan... which creates turbulence reducing it's ability to draw air into cooler as easily as if intake air was not moving or moving directly into it.
*Top front is trying to pull out the air the front intake just pushed in. (Unplug it and check.. Cooling will likely be better)
*Top back is trying to suck side off of cooler. (unplugging may or may not help)
*Cooler intakes are trying to draw air from same space... Bay fan is pushing toward vertical cooler intake fan... but horizontal cooler intake is trying to pull that same air in... and top case fan is trying to pull that same air out the top. There is 1x intake with 3x fans all competing for it's air.
*Front cooler core exhaust is being sucked into rear cooler core intake.
*Lower front intake is blowing onto GPU nicely... if the top fans aren't pulling the air up first.

I call it AFFC.

Air Flow Fuster Cluck.









"steps down off of soapbox and humbly appologizes again to Katcilla"


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> That's it! Got to get on my soapbox!. Can't stand it any longer!...
> If it was mine I would put the TY-140 in the bottom and raise case so there is 40-50mm clearance under it for good airflow to bottom fans. As it is if the bay fan spins up it's airflow will possibly create turbulence for cooler intake.
> Too often when people say "airflow" they are really talking about "airblow".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Airflow = smooth movement of air from point A to point B.
> Airblow = fans pushing / pulling air all over but not creating a flow. Hope that makes sense.
> Sorry Katcilla but your post/pics are too easy to use as an example here. Please don't take offense. I really do like your work. You just got caught in the wrong place at the wrong time here. I'm off on a bad "airblow" kind of day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your pics are a perfect example of "airblow" and perfect placement for me to use as an example.
> *Air movement / flow from top front intake to top front exhaust are pulling "airflow" directly across the top of flat cooler intake fan... which creates turbulence reducing it's ability to draw air into cooler as easily as if intake air was not moving or moving directly into it.
> *Top front is trying to pull out the air the front intake just pushed in. (Unplug it and check.. Cooling will likely be better)
> *Top back is trying to suck side off of cooler. (unplugging may or may not help)
> *Cooler intakes are trying to draw air from same space... Bay fan is pushing toward vertical cooler intake fan... but horizontal cooler intake is trying to pull that same air in... and top case fan is trying to pull that same air out the top. There is 1x intake with 3x fans all competing for it's air.
> *Front cooler core exhaust is being sucked into rear cooler core intake.
> *Lower front intake is blowing onto GPU nicely... if the top fans aren't pulling the air up first.
> I call it AFFC.
> Air Flow Fuster Cluck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "steps down off of soapbox and humbly appologizes again to Katcilla"


so what's are you trying to say, einstein?


----------



## doyll

Who's einstein?

But this bottle in front of me helps me avoid a frontal lobotomy.









And it's empty so getting another one.


----------



## inVain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doyll*
> 
> Who's einstein?
> But this bottle in front of me helps me avoid a frontal lobotomy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it's empty so getting another one.


you're quoting my question,
posting something that doesn't have anything related to my question.
asking apologize to someone else.









just like when I'm quoting you cardbox speech and asking some question to this einstein, or whatever!


----------



## inVain

but, whatever.
I'm not going to had any argue with you anymore doyll.

I had enough.


----------



## Carniflex

I used in the past various stuff to hold 120mm fans in 5.25'' bays - I think zip ties tend to be the best, but when I used the bays something else then in older cases there are those 5.25'' covers that you can surt of break away from there and in some newer cases they are held with screws - these are pretty good for holding a fan, all you need is a single screw and hole of sufficient size for that screw to hold a fan up. Compared to what I have done in the past my current setup is very clean. A 3x 5.25'' bay HDD cage from Thermaltake which, among other things can also hold a 120mm fan. Comes in stock with something which is kinda loud in my opinion and has blue leds. Dunno where it ended up but atm using a red led fan as it goes better with my tubing. CPU n GPU are under water but motherboard still need the air and HDD's tend to run substantially cooler as well if there is some airflow.


----------



## doyll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inVain*
> 
> I was wondering, if the HS was oriented horizontally like that, would it be better to use the rear fan as an intake or an exhaust?
> I'm exactly having the same case, with same HS orientation.
> my side fan is as an intake, while top fans as exhaust...
> but the rear fan, I can't decide it just yet


Sorry!
I can't answer your question.
You say
Quote:


> I'm exactly having the same case, with same HS orientation.


then
Quote:


> if the HS was oriented horizontally like that,


That heatsink is oriented vertically... and I assume the air moving from bottom to top because the top fans are exhausting air from case.

Please rephrase your question so I can understand it and I will try to answer it.









I assume English is not your first language.


----------



## Mtom

Update with an Alpenföhn K2! (sorry phone pics)


----------



## voxtrox

you guys inspired me to try this, so i made a fan bracket out of 2mm acrylic glass.








sorry for the crappy pics









  

should have dusted the case before taking the pics haha


----------



## doyll

Looks good voxtrox.








Did cooling improve?


----------



## voxtrox

thanks doyll









haven't had that much time testing it yet, but temps went down a few degrees. i could probably do more with a better heatsink than this new fan though lol.


----------



## doyll

Case air should be near room temperature. 2-3c warmer is good. I figure 5c warmer is the limit when stress testing. My sig system runs 2-3c warmer when rendering graphics.. which is all cores 95-100% load. Keep in mind every degree warming the air going into cooler is translates into a degree warmer the CPU is.


----------



## miklkit

Are you all using 140mm fans and 3 bays? I didn't know any better and put a 120mm fan in 2 bays. It's ghetto rigged in with 2 pieces of wire.


----------



## thespecialist

I only use foam on the case feet as my cpu rests on top of my desk. I tried foam in the case but it just traps heat.
Honestly the best policy is have the right case like the HAF 912, 200mm fan front, 200mm fan top, and 120mm fan back. The full mesh front and side window let plenty of air in.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

lol one day i will take a pic of my wierd mod i have a fan controler on the top bay and i angled a 120mm fan in the other 2 open bays using parts from a old antec 900 surpising it used to look pretty good but overtime plastic has started to bend and it wont sit flush any more but with my case having a rad in top and bottom i need to get any extra air into i can.


----------



## Vario

Bump to an old thread but I have found that running a Mountain Mods 3x5.25 to 120mm metal plate from this link: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-alu-triple-120-black-anodized-525-baycover-p-649.html and a grill from here: http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-black-steel-mesh-fan-guard-p-657.html makes for a nice looking front panel. It looks stock on my cosmos.

I use M8 allen head bolts with nuts to secure the fan to the front panel.

example


----------



## ehume

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vario*
> 
> Bump to an old thread but I have found that running a Mountain Mods 3x5.25 to 120mm metal plate from this link: http://www.mountainmods.com/mountain-mods-alu-triple-120-black-anodized-525-baycover-p-649.html and a grill from here: http://www.mountainmods.com/120mm-black-steel-mesh-fan-guard-p-657.html makes for a nice looking front panel. It looks stock on my cosmos.
> 
> I use M8 allen head bolts with nuts to secure the fan to the front panel.
> 
> example


Good finds. Exactly what one needs and no more.

Thank you! +rep


----------



## Blinky7

I am resurrecting this thread to get ideas.
I got a silverstone FT02 and as good a case as it is, it only has a 120mm exhaust at the top right above the cpu where its crowded from the cpu cooler.

I need a new exhaust preferably 140mm to put an AIO cooler for my GPU, and the 5.25 bays seem like the best/only location.
I prefer using 140mm for the added cooling efficiency and my measurements say that a 140mm fan would fit both horizontaly (5.25 bay is 147mm wide) and vertically with room to spare provided you have 4 bays available. I have 5 so it's not a problem. A small problem would be the fact that from those 147mm some are shaved off from the drive rails, so it will be a tight fit. I tried to put a 140mm fan to test and it fit in there but a little tightly...

Back to the subject, I cant find any pre-made frame to frame 140mm on 5.25 bays, so I would need to construct one I guess. Because I am not very handy with tools, are there any ideas on which parts I could get to make one with minimal effort?

My case is silver so at first I was thinking of doing it in 2 steps :
1) Silver-aluminum mesh mounted some-way to the 4 bays to cover the aesthetic reasons
2) Someway to mount the 140mm fan+radiator inside which could even end up being zip-ties if the aestetic reasons are covered well in point 1.... though I would prefer something more elegant

Any ideas?


----------



## Vario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> I am resurrecting this thread to get ideas.
> I got a silverstone FT02 and as good a case as it is, it only has a 120mm exhaust at the top right above the cpu where its crowded from the cpu cooler.
> 
> I need a new exhaust preferably 140mm to put an AIO cooler for my GPU, and the 5.25 bays seem like the best/only location.
> I prefer using 140mm for the added cooling efficiency and my measurements say that a 140mm fan would fit both horizontaly (5.25 bay is 147mm wide) and vertically with room to spare provided you have 4 bays available. I have 5 so it's not a problem. A small problem would be the fact that from those 147mm some are shaved off from the drive rails, so it will be a tight fit. I tried to put a 140mm fan to test and it fit in there but a little tightly...
> 
> Back to the subject, I cant find any pre-made frame to frame 140mm on 5.25 bays, so I would need to construct one I guess. Because I am not very handy with tools, are there any ideas on which parts I could get to make one with minimal effort?
> 
> My case is silver so at first I was thinking of doing it in 2 steps :
> 1) Silver-aluminum mesh mounted some-way to the 4 bays to cover the aesthetic reasons
> 2) Someway to mount the 140mm fan+radiator inside which could even end up being zip-ties if the aestetic reasons are covered well in point 1.... though I would prefer something more elegant
> 
> Any ideas?


Well you could just do 120mm like mine and have an easier time. Usually 120mm fans are better for static pressure anyway because of what manufacturer's put out.

Otherwise, you could try modders mesh, or aluminum sheet metal with a purchased rad-grill on it (google 140mm rad grill for some designs). For a frame you can always use L brackets or aluminum flat bar.


----------



## bongpacks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bongpacks*
> 
> As promised, not the best quality picture but you can't ask much from a cellphone camera.


Figured I'd update this a bit since that's quite frankly embarrassing.



Yes that is a pencil and yes it is really ghetto, but it works and it works well.


----------

